# Union force? Rome 390? of winged highback bindings?



## parkit... (Oct 10, 2008)

Okay so I did some research and narrowed down my search to two bindings. The force and the Rome 390, but then after some more looking around I saw something different in the design of a few bindings. Particularly the burton infidel and the technine team bradshaw. Big up's to Chris Bradshaw, I see him all the time at big bear and I noticed he had that winged hi-back on his technine's but I thought it was something he costumized cuz i never seen it before. So i was wondering if anyone has any experience, inputs or thoughts about those winged hi-backs. Any advice please.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

What kind of riding do you mainly do? I'm gonna assume park. If so, IMO, 390's over Forces. If you freeride more, then reverse what I just said.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

The winged highbacks are a total gimmick IMO. They were popular during the 90s and faded out, and are now back on T9 and the Infidels. They are supposed to help you press easier, but in reality it's more of a fashion thing than anything. People were able to press just as easily when they didn't have the wings, and the fact that the wings are on the outside, rather than the inside helps fuel the thought process that it is just a fashion thing. 

Think about it, when you press, you pull up on the opposite leg, so the wings should be on the inside as they can give better leverage there, rather than the outside. Some people like them, some people don't. It's your call on whether you want to use them, but IMO they don't really add much to your riding.

I have Forces and love them. Best bindings I've ridden, and they hold up to abuse really really well. I've never ridden the 390s, but have heard nothing but good things about them. You can't go wrong with either binding.


----------



## parkit... (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks A Whole Lot


----------



## luke89 (Mar 12, 2010)

I just got some forces not too long ago and havent had a chance to ride them but I got them set up and everything (they sent the wrong length bolt and at first i was upset but they sent 2 new sets for free to make up for it and they are set up fine and I couldnt be hapier) but they seem nice and so far I am happy with them. Sorry I cant say more about them but I figure I can at least offer some input even if it is only from setting them up etc.


----------



## liam o'neil (Oct 4, 2010)

*infidels*

yo i have a pair of green infidels size medium if you want to buy them


----------



## woodhomie1996 (Mar 12, 2010)

Back in 2000 I went up to the US Open and say a couple guys rigged some wings. The following year Burton put a wing on it didn't catch on. A buddy had them and said he felt no significant difference.


----------



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

i have not tried the winged either but i can see how they could help if the wing was on the inside. I would like to see more people that have used them to give a word or two.


----------

